# No more Chip-In as of March 7 other services????



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

ChipIn

I know people in rescue often do fundraising.  

Does anyone know of similar services? Chip-In was really great. 



> *Thanks For All The ChipIns*
> 
> February 4, 2013
> This is to notify all users of Chipin.com website ("Website") that ChipIn Inc. has been merged with InMobi Technologies Pvt. Ltd (collectively referred to as "Company"). We further wish to notify that InMobi has decided to discontinue the Website and all services thereunder on *March 7, 2013* ("End Date"). Effective from the End Date, all registrations of any organizer/customer/user will be automatically cancelled/terminated without further liability to Company. Any personal data related to you, which may have been collected through the Website shall be destroyed as per the terms of the Privacy Policy provided under the Website.
> ...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

https://fundrazr.com/

Online Fundraising to Help with Medical Bills | GiveForward 

Haven't used either personally. Just gave on giveforward for a friend's rescue and like that it gives the person donating the option to cover processing fees.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thanks! Going to put all these together in a list/possible spreadsheet to compare so definitely if people know of more, please post!


----------

